# MTB Hardtail für Trial?



## Shaggy13388 (7. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab seid ca. 5 Monaten ein MTB Hardtail (Bulls King Cobra Disk).
Kann mir leider jetzt nicht schon wieder ein neues Bike zulegen, wollt aber gern mit Trial anfagen. Kann ihr mir vielleicht tips geben, was ich an meinem Bike umbauen kann um ein bisschen mehr in die richtung Trial zu kommen.
Ich denk mal das die Geo das größte Problem darstellt, oder liege ich da falsch?

Gruß Shaggy


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. November 2012)

Ich würde das Rad nicht umbauen, versuch es zu verkaufen und besorg dir ein günstiges gebrauchtes Einsteigerrad für 500 ...
Mit deinem kannst du zwar Balance und vielleicht auch noch Hinterrad versetzen üben, aber wenn es an die Backwheelhops oder Pedalkicks geht wirst du keinen Spaß damit haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (7. November 2012)

Finde das ein wenig zu voreilig. 

Habe meine Trial-Anfänge über ein halbes Jahr mit einem Ghost Dual Pro gemacht, bevor ich mir mein erstes Trial aufgebaut habe. Und das hat auch mega Spaß gemacht. 

Du kannst mit jedem Damenrad Trackstand, Gleichgewichtssachen, Rad versetzen, vll. bisschen Rückwärts rollen, etc, etc, üben. Bevor es Richtung Backwheelhops geht, dauerts eh. Brauchst eh erstmal Grundlagen bzgl. Gleichgewicht... Wenn du nach Monaten immer noch Spaß am Kleinen hast ohne wie Danny Mac zu fahren, kannst dir immer noch ein Trialrad holen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. November 2012)

Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht auch lange überlegt habe, ob es das richtige ist.. Aber wenn man sich sicher ist, dann sollte man schon mit geeignetem Material üben, macht sich einfach besser.. Klar, dass muss jeder im Grunde für sich selbst entscheiden, aber an dem Rad was zu verändern, bringt nun wirklich nichts.


----------



## MaxTTH (7. November 2012)

Hallo Shaggy,

es kommt natürlich immer drauf an, was du erreichen möchtest. 

Zu deiner Vermutung: die üblichen Trial-Geometrien haben, ganz grob, im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" MTB vor allem ein erhöhtes Tretlager, oftmals eine deutlich kürzere Kettenstrebe und sind etwas leichter. All Das ermöglicht vor allem ein leichtes "aufstellen" des Bikes aufs HR.

Grundsätzlich gilt meiner Meinung nach: ein Trial-Bike vereinfacht dir fast jede Technik, später vor allem die HR-Sachen und Sprünge. Aber Mann kann, wie "kamo-i" schon geschrieben hat, auf jedem Bike "trialen". Ich habe das dieses Jahr oftmals, mit einem ähnlichen MTB, gemacht - Martyn Ashton hat es zuletzt erst auf einem Rennrad bewiesen.
Den Setup am Bike hatte ich dafür minimal verändert. (Übersetzung, Vorbau, Lenker). Eines meiner Videos findest du bei Interesse [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OQJBn9iaW40&list=UUEJ_aqczpv1ET_d2zJ2uYxQ&index=7&feature=plcp"]Extreme MTB Freeride Trial - Tricks by Max Schrom - YouTube[/nomedia]

Ach, und ein Bild meines Bike Setups findest du bei Interesse hier.

Viele Grüße
Max


----------



## -OX- (7. November 2012)

Jep, 
Kamo-i & MaxTTH haben absolut Recht !!!

Also Sattel auf die niedrigste Position und los


----------



## hst_trialer (8. November 2012)

Auf jedenfall einfach mal anfangen!

Ich habe mit einem Scott Yecora mit Rahmenhöhe 50 angefangen. Und auch damit konnte man die ersten 30cm hochhüpfen.

Lediglich bei der HR-Bremse hätte ich Sorgen, da eine Felgenbremse durchaus sinnvoller ist für den Anfang. Ggf mal nach einer kraftvollen Hope Ausschau halten und viele günstige 180er Scheiben besorgen 

Wenn du aber erstmal nur Trackstand und HR-Sprünge in der Ebene übst, dann reicht das voll und ganz.


----------



## Shaggy13388 (8. November 2012)

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure schnellen Antworten. Echt super 

Das ist ja super, dass ich mit meinem Bike auch schon einiges in Richtung Trial machen kann.

Ich hatte vor eine paar Monaten auch schon ein bisschen was an meinem Bike gemacht. Hab Plattformpedale, einen kurzen Vorbau und ein Bashguard für 3 Kettenräder angebaut.
Ich denk mal das ist schon nicht so verkehrt...

Ich wollte mir jetzt vielleicht noch ein Lenker zulegen. Ist das sinnvoll und würde mich das vielleicht noch weiter bringen?
Bisher hab ich den standard Lenker mit minimalem Rise und einer Länge von 675mm.
Was für eine Lenker sollte ich mir wenn zulegen (Länge, Rise)?

@_MaxTTH_: Geiles Video. Das zeigt mir wirklich, dass ich vielleicht auch mit meinem Bike sowas machen kann


----------



## hst_trialer (8. November 2012)

Lenker nicht unter 700mm. Rise ist auch ganz viel Geschmackssache. Da deine Front schon eher hoch ist und dein Tretlager tief, würde ich mit so wenig rise wie möglich anfangen.


----------



## kamo-i (8. November 2012)

hst... mach ihn doch nicht verrückt...  letztenendes ist es für den anfang VOLLKOMMEN egal. 

Shaggy... guck dir die videos von max, ryan leech und jeff lenosky von vor über 10 jahren an. und dann merkst du selbst, dass Geo ersma nebensächtlich is. 

Gute Pedale, Kettenspannung und Bashguard... Dann noch gute bremse. Du hast schon genau richtig erkannt worum es erstmal geht. 

Dann Grundlagen üben. 

Und daaaaaan kannst immer noch schauen. und da wirst du dann genügend erfahrung haben um gleich "das richtige" zu kaufen... ;-)

und btw. habe ich auch mit 68cm und mega rise angefangen und fuhr es vor kurzem immer noch - du honk! und jezt komm mir nicht "Ja, so fährst du auch" ... hast mich schon monate nicht mehr fahren sehen... ;-)   hahaha
((( freu mich schon auf die Kaltschale auf der Jam mit dir... *küsschen*  hahahaha!!! )))


----------



## Sherco (8. November 2012)

Backwheelhops sind sogar mit Papas 80er Jahre MTB ohne Probleme drin. Wenns dir dann Spaß macht, kannst du dir ja immernoch ein Trialbike kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. November 2012)

Kamo-i du Ratte... der Lenker bringt enorm viel wenn du Trackstand übst. Und es ist nunmal so, dass du auch so fährst! :-D 
Oh man ich roll mich gerade voll weg... muss aber leider auch gestehen, dass es mich schon etwas vor der Jam graut, mit meinem Trainingsrückstand. Aber dafür hab ich einen Rotor 

Egal wie auch immer wir beide fahren... ich habe mehr style


----------

